# Dream Revolver?



## tuckerdog1 (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck asked in the semiauto forum, what would be your dream gun?
Over the years, I've drifted away from the semis ( not 100% though ), to the revolvers. So I'd like to ask the same question in the revolver forum.
And as he stipulated, make it something you could "actually" own someday.

For myself, just about anything from Freedom Arms. Already have a big bore ( 454C ) and a mid size ( 357 ). Maybe the 22 would round things out nicely.


----------



## MATTHIAS (May 5, 2006)

I would like a S&W revolver in 32 cal with target sights...nothing fancy..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No problem w/ that - everyone has their interests


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Ruger Security Six with a GP100 grip frame.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> Ruger Security Six with a GP100 grip frame.


Made out of Titanium!

Yes, yes, ohhhh yes! :-D


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

An old charter house bull dog in 44 special built to last!


----------



## kjeff50cal (May 6, 2006)

I had my dream revolver, a S&W 629, 4"barrel with custom wood target grips that soaked up recoil of the 240 grn JSP loads I used. Had a rough patch and sold it  , but kept the grips in case I find another one at a good price.


----------



## BEER (May 8, 2006)

a .357 blackhawk with 4 5/8ths barrel, unfluted cylinder, and a super blackhawk hammer, with a pair of cary c's american holly grips on a brass grip frame dragoon(square backed trigger gaurd)


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

I know most likely I will never own a gun like this, but once while I was with my uncle we were with some of his friends and one of them had a class 2 manufacturing license and he showed us this prototype revolver chambered in 12 gauge. Was only a 3 shot for some reason and looked real weird. He then ditched the idea because he couldn't get the timing right on the cylinder.

I didn't get to shoot it, but certainly would have in a heartbeat if that gun was finished and in working condition. It was meant to shoot only slugs though. :twisted:


----------



## tuckerdog1 (May 8, 2006)

Good Lord Maser, a 12 ga slug pistol! I know I'm not man enough.

Tuckerdog1


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Dream Revolver*

Well, I've pretty well built mine:

1) Ruger Super Blackhawk, .45 Colt, 7 1/2" barrel, standard Blackhawk hammer, case hardened finish.

2) Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 Magnum, 5" barrel, Three-screw model. Case hardened frame, walnut grips by CaryC.

3) Ruger .44 Special (ex-three screw .357) 4 5/8" barrel Blackhawk, steel grip frame (from Old Army) walnut grips by CaryC.

4) S&W Model 29 .44 Magnum, 5" full lug barrel.

5) S7W model 29 .44 Magnum, 6" full lug barrel (cut down 8 3/8")

6) Colt Single Action Army .357 Magnum, S&W rear sight, Ruger Blaxkhawk front, 5 1/2" barrel. Colt 1851 Navy backstrap, one piece (style) walnut grip.

7) S&W Model 19, 2 1/2" .357 Magnum, round butt, Eagle Secret Service grips, smooth rosewood.

And a favorite of the past from which I was involuntarily separated, a Colt New Service .44 Special (Ex-.455 Eley) 5" barrel, target hammer, S&W rear sight, Micro ramp Partridge front sight, target trigger.

Bob Wright


----------



## Delta Force (May 8, 2006)

*Dream Revolver*

I got mine today.It is a Colt SAA in 45 Colt with a 4.75 inch barrel with CCH frame.I am in love.


----------



## 41GNR (May 26, 2006)

One like this







in .41RemMag and with real ivory grips. :-D


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

hey 41gnr's dream resembles mine very closely..... 

danny


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Dream Revolver*










Are you guys talking about something like this?


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

Freedom arms premiere grade in 44mag

[img:300:127:5361689424]http://www.freedomarms.com/img/83pgas-434.gif[/img:5361689424]


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

S & W 625 in .45 Colt with Arrends grips and a 3 in. barrel. Just like this one.
[IMG:598:344:5f911167d4]http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/4163/m625a7ik.jpg[/img:5f911167d4]

Don't know whose it is so I can't give credit for the good lookin' gun or excellent picture.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I would just like to have a NIB S&W 29 with a 6.5 inch barrel and a NIB 4 inch Colt Python.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Colt SAA 4 1/2" in .45 colt.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I put 250 rounds through my dream revolver today. It's a 6" 629 that has had a little work on it. :-D It's a sweet shooter, we started at 25 yards and worked out to 100 shooting at clay pidgeons and AOL CD's. Also shot a few other handguns and rifles but I enjoyed the 629 the most.


----------

